# Kayak fishing Virginia Beach



## slpezy (Jul 12, 2015)

Just recently bought a vibe sea ghost 130 and am debating on bringing my yak from GA to Virginia while visiting for thanks giving. Is it to far to paddle to get to CBBT and what should I target if I do bring my yak. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

If you dont have good cold weather gear I would skip the CBBT. Lynnhaven Inlet and Rudee Inlet have trout and puppy drum still around


----------



## slpezy (Jul 12, 2015)

Canon, thanks your for the advise and input.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

1st island is 3miles. Lynnhaven has very bad current. If your not familiar with this area then rudees owls creek is your best choice.cbbt been dead I know lots of boaters that's trolled it with little results at the moment.The big stripers haven't migrated down yet from the north.some togs to be had,puppys and specs. The inlets are doing better then the cbbt imo.


----------

